# No preview for D5000 .NEF in Lightroom2



## FORCFED (Feb 23, 2010)

I have Lightroom 2.6 and shot RAW (.NEF) on a Nikon D5000. When uploading the files into LR, i dont see a preview of the pictures. I downloaded the D5000 camera profile plugin for light room from Adobe Labs website. 

Is there another file or plug-in i need to get to be able to see these images upon import? Its some what annoying if there are only certian images i want to upload or skip.

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## FORCFED (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## KmH (Feb 24, 2010)

You need at least Adobe Camera RAW (ACR) 5.4

here's a link to the latest ACR, 5.6: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4622


----------



## FORCFED (Feb 24, 2010)

I saw that but it says its for CS4. This will work for LR2?

Thanks!


----------

